# Strategy And Total War Games Discussion



## theserpent (Feb 18, 2012)

Discuss any strategy game here or maybe the Total war series here.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 19, 2012)

*Re: Shogun 2*

No it has not been stopped. Ask their CC they might get one for you.


----------



## theserpent (Feb 28, 2012)

*Re: Shogun 2*

Is the game good enough?Best strategy game?
what are the army choices?Only japanese.Is there skirmish mode?
Sorry to many q's


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: Shogun 2*

In response to your queries , in the mentioned order:

1) It's a great game, as for whether it's the best strategy game...that will be a point of debate. But it is a great game , no doubt about it.

2) Shogun 2 is set in feudal Japan. You'll only have Japanese units but each clan has their own specialty. Some clans offer bonuses to naval units, others to infantry e.t.c
There are some DLCs too for the game which offer new clans with unique units. I hate how Total War 2 is going the DLC route :/ .

3)By Skirmish mode , I presume you just want to setup custom battles? Yes it's available.

Shogun 2 places a lot of emphasis on politics and espionage. Assassinating a high ranking general just before a battle can greatly turn the tide. I remember doing this in Medieval : Total War. My smaller army with an expert General was able to defeat a much larger force (winning against impossible odds results in a victory called "Heroic Victory")


----------



## theserpent (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: Shogun 2*

^^ Thanks but why only japanese..Any other good strategy game released after 2006??


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: Shogun 2*

Why only Japanese? As the title indicates , it's set in Japan and it's about the unification of Japan. It looks like you've never played the first game in the Total War series, i.e. Total War : Shogun

 Think of it like a civil war within a country. There are some foreign units like missionaries though.


----------



## theserpent (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: Shogun 2*

^^ ok Any other good strategy game released after 2006??


----------



## .=Pyro=. (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: Shogun 2*

^^
Well, you can play Starcraft 2: Wings of liberty, if you haven't already.

Some other great strategy games :
Company of Heroes - A must play.
World in conflict - one of my favorite strategy games.
ANNO - 2070 - though It is more like city building sim.pretty good anyways.
R.U.S.E. - pretty interesting and good game.


----------



## theserpent (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: Shogun 2*

^^ Startcraft 2-Is above 2.5 k i cant get it


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: Shogun 2*

Supreme commander 2 is a decent game , and the Command & Conquer series is fun.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: Shogun 2*

shogun 2 is a very good game.it is even having a feature of playing a battle.you can attack a territory and you can do the battle as you wish.only some strategy games have this feature.you can play it in different manner every time and a single game only takes a lot of time.
company of heroes 1 and 2 are epic strategy games having an awesome story, though the third part that is tales of valor was a useless game.
world in conflict is also a very good game and also has very good story.


----------



## .=Pyro=. (Mar 1, 2012)

*Re: Shogun 2*

^^
Company of heroes has only one part, others are expansion packs.
Supreme Commander is pretty decent too.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 1, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> ^^ ok Any other good strategy game released after 2006??



1. Command & conquer series
2. company of heroes series
3. starcraft 2
4. supreme commander
5. endwar
6. World in conflict.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 1, 2012)

*Re: Shogun 2*

^^ Ill check out which is cheaply available.Starcraft 2 is around 3000 bucks :O


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Mar 1, 2012)

*Re: Shogun 2*

Majesty 2 is a different take on the RTS genre. Try it, you'll like it.


----------



## .=Pyro=. (Mar 1, 2012)

*Re: Shogun 2*

^^
Majestic 2 is a very fun and unique game. definitely should be tried atleast once.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 1, 2012)

Tachyon1986 said:


> Majesty 2 is a different take on the RTS genre. Try it, you'll like it.



How so ??


----------



## theserpent (Mar 3, 2012)

*Re: Shogun 2*

Hey guyz does shogun 2 new expansion have 8 new countries like america etc...My friend say's so


----------



## sukesh1090 (Mar 3, 2012)

*Re: Shogun 2*

hey try command and conquer:triberium alliance.it is a new free to play strategy from EA.playing it and is very nice to play with other players.



.=Pyro=. said:


> ^^
> Company of heroes has only one part, others are expansion packs.
> Supreme Commander is pretty decent too.



thanks buddy.but actually CoH 2 feels like a complete new game and 3 like a dlc.though a worst DLC.when i played it i felt like, such a pathetic end for an epic game.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 9, 2012)

*Re: Shogun 2*

Cant find Comany of heroes .Dam its out of stock in flipkart.
Flipkart has not stocked shogun 2 for the past 3 months ..

Flipkarts CC doesnt know when they'll get it.
Can anyone find any total war game(2nd part i.e good),or company of heros(2nd part) for under 1k for me.
Pred COD.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 9, 2012)

*Re: Shogun 2*



serpent16 said:


> Cant find Comany of heroes .Dam its out of stock in flipkart.
> Flipkart has not stocked shogun 2 for the past 3 months ..
> 
> Flipkarts CC doesnt know when they'll get it.
> ...



Here you go.
Total War 2 Letsbuy @ 699INR

Search for COH in rediff shop they have it. Can't post the link as mobile version is opening in my mobile.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 9, 2012)

*Re: Shogun 2*

^^  Does nextworld,homeshop18 send there products are they reliable?


----------



## gameranand (Mar 9, 2012)

*Re: Shogun 2*

Yeah they are.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 9, 2012)

*Re: Shogun 2*

Typo error(SORRY)


----------



## gameranand (Mar 9, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> ^^ An



What??


----------



## theserpent (Mar 9, 2012)

*Re: Shogun 2*

^^ Sorry,Bro thanks for your help.I ordered from Homeshop18.Since nextworld has no cod for my city


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 9, 2012)

*Re: Shogun 2*



serpent16 said:


> ^^ ok Any other good strategy game released after 2006??



lets see, there's command and conquer 3(i played it myself very good game with a sizeable amount of mods)
Red Alert 3(this game has 3 factions allies-america,UK
and a bunch of other european countries, soviets(russia),empire of rising sun(JAPAN)
starcraft 2:wings of liberty(unavailable in india buy it from blizzard's online) store
sins of a solar empire



serpent16 said:


> ^^ Sorry,Bro thanks for your help.I ordered from Homeshop18.Since nextworld has no cod for my city



strange. nextworld should be having mangalore pincode that is unless their anti-mangie or something


----------



## Skud (Mar 9, 2012)

*Re: Shogun 2*

Care to look into Napoleon: Total War and Empire: Total War? And what about purchasing a digital copy from Steam/Getgamesgo/Gamersgate/Greenmangaming etc.?


----------



## theserpent (Mar 9, 2012)

*Re: Shogun 2*

^^Digital Copy would be fine,But all games are 3-4Gb + so i hard to digital Buy.
@Skud i ordered the Game you suggested only..I liked it.

I have red alert 3.Are you on it?Maybe we can play sometime?


----------



## gameranand (Mar 9, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> ^^ Sorry,Bro thanks for your help.I ordered from Homeshop18.Since nextworld has no cod for my city



Letsbuy don't have service for your place. Strange. Glad you got your game.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 9, 2012)

*Re: Shogun 2*

I have no idea why letsbuy,flipkart and some more websites have not stocked so many of their games.Flipkart is leading in it.All most all the games suggested in this thread are out of stock in Flipkart


----------



## Skud (Mar 9, 2012)

*Re: Shogun 2*

Don't have Red Alert 3, bro.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 9, 2012)

*Re: Shogun 2*

RTS is not a popular genre thats why.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 10, 2012)

*Re: Shogun 2*

^^ oh lol,I thought its dam popular ..So its not avail


----------



## icebags (Mar 10, 2012)

*Re: Shogun 2*

rts is pretty popular. but lately there are not many developments in this genre.

anyways has anyone tried anno series ?


----------



## gameranand (Mar 10, 2012)

icebags said:


> rts is pretty popular. but lately there are not many developments in this genre.
> 
> anyways has anyone tried anno series ?



Well actually they arn't. Most people like FPS ,racing game, gta type sandbox games, RPG. Few people like and play RTS.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 10, 2012)

*Re: Shogun 2*

^^My Personal Feeling RTS is fun for some days,Then you get hell bored with it..


----------



## gameranand (Mar 10, 2012)

*Re: Shogun 2*

^^ Depends on the game. I have completed C & C TW 6 times and I can still play it without hesitation.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 10, 2012)

*Re: Shogun 2*



gameranand said:


> ^^ Depends on the game. I have completed C & C TW 6 times and I can still play it without hesitation.



6 times? WOAH ,you playing MP?if you're bored with cnc 3 TW get tiberium essence mod ADDs NEW UNITS AND SOME FROM CNC 2(patch your game to 1.09.avatar gets 25% attack and health)
its available on ModDB


----------



## Skud (Mar 10, 2012)

*Re: Shogun 2*



serpent16 said:


> ^^My Personal Feeling RTS is fun for some days,Then you get hell bored with it..




Hell No. I can still play the original AoE all day despite its being slowest as compared to the latest RTS.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 10, 2012)

*Re: Shogun 2*

^^ Well,AOE is different, But i regret getting Red Alert 3...Once you get a supper weapon,You can destroy almost the whole enemy base.

Who All have napolean/Empire total war here,We can multiplayer some time.


----------



## Skud (Mar 10, 2012)

*Re: Shogun 2*

I have but my SSD doesn't have much space left. Have to complete some game and uninstall before installing another game. 

And I am not very fond of sci-fi based RTSes, historical ones are the best for me (AoE, RoN), followed by city building type (Anno) and then by war based (CoH).


----------



## gameranand (Mar 10, 2012)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> 6 times? WOAH ,you playing MP?if you're bored with cnc 3 TW get tiberium essence mod ADDs NEW UNITS AND SOME FROM CNC 2(patch your game to 1.09.avatar gets 25% attack and health)
> its available on ModDB



Yeah played some MP too but mostly SP on hardest difficulty.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 10, 2012)

*Re: Shogun 2*

Commaner do you play RA 3?


----------



## gameranand (Mar 10, 2012)

*Re: Shogun 2*

I have played RA3. Its kinda different game with an extra commander as backup. I kinda liked the game but not much TBH.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 10, 2012)

*Re: Shogun 2*



gameranand said:


> Yeah played some MP too but mostly SP on hardest difficulty.



skirmish or campaign?i have played all campaign missions on hard.on skirmish i play against hard turtle AI for scrin,brutal steamroller for GDI and brutal guerilla for nod 
dude,play Tiberium essence mod trust me you'll not regret it

@serpent16 :in the "commaner do you play RA3" if you meant me i dont  have RA3 i want the game but flipkart doesnt stock the disc version. i'l buy it on Origin with my BF3 discount coupon
the co-op camaign(you always play with a commander human or AI)
and japan's empire if the rising sun faction seem very intresting

and dude you need a game? if you dont find it on a site, walk to your nearest chain gadgets store(croma,reliance digital,ezone,landmark,hyper city  etc)and see if u get a disc version


----------



## gameranand (Mar 11, 2012)

*Re: Shogun 2*

^^ OK thanks. Will try the mod for sure next time.


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Mar 12, 2012)

*Re: Shogun 2*



gameranand said:


> How so ??



Oops sorry for the late reply, haven't had much time on these forums lately.

Well, you don't really issue orders to a unit. In fact, you can create units but can't order them around directly with a right click.

You basically set a FLAG at a point on the map . Now this flag can either be a Defend, Attack or Avoid flag. You can set a bounty on the flag (i.e Gold) , and based on how much gold is being offered , different heroes will set forth to finish that objective.

So , thieves being the most greedy will go for even low bounty flags, Rangers (archers) will judge if the risks are too high/low before going forth. Each unit behaves differently. It's a totally fun and random experience.

Now , here's the interesting thing. You can't upgrade individual units themselves , but you basically make upgrades available at Armor / Weapon stores. After the heroes kill some stuff and get cash , they go to these stores to upgrade themselves. Of course, you aren't completely independent from direct interference. Some structures give you the ability to cast spells on your own (costs gold and some mana) in case things get too rough.

Here's a review :

*Majesty 2 Review - PC Review at IGN*


----------



## Dragonslayer (Mar 12, 2012)

*Re: Shogun 2*

The title is misleading "Show gun to....." whom?


----------



## gameranand (Mar 12, 2012)

*Re: Shogun 2*

Quite interesting game I must say.

@dragon
Shogun is the name of a game.


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Mar 12, 2012)

*Re: Shogun 2*



Dragonslayer said:


> The title is misleading "Show gun to....." whom?




   

Sorry, couldn't resist


----------



## theserpent (Mar 12, 2012)

*Re: Shogun 2*



Dragonslayer said:


> The title is misleading "Show gun to....." whom?



:rolf:

Change the topic to either Total War series discussion or Strategy Games Discussion


----------



## gameranand (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Shogun 2*

Yeah for guys not into RTS games title could be misleading.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 14, 2012)

*Re: Shogun 2*

LOl
i Just started Empire Total War,The games good.


----------



## icebags (Mar 14, 2012)

*Re: Shogun 2*

have you played Rome total war ?


----------



## theserpent (Mar 14, 2012)

*Re: Shogun 2*

^No i havent,Probably im never going to buy a total war again,As i dint like it so much.Its ok i give it a 7/10


----------



## Skud (Mar 14, 2012)

*Re: Shogun 2*

Total War is different from AoE, RoN series. Even I prefer AoE type RTSes.


----------



## icebags (Mar 15, 2012)

total war is a good strategy series. very educating too.

if you want to learn about war techniques/ strategies then you can learn a lot from here, just play the game like doing experiments and not just for the sake of finishing the game. each of total war series are based on different environments and different era. the war strategies changes change with that as well.

you see how romans fought the war with different unit formations are different from what indians used in their battle field (lol i was playing rome total in skirmish, first i destroyed a barbarian invasion by forming the usual roman defensive wall with heavy troops supported by archers at their back. but when i used this tactic against indians, the elephants just burged into the roman heavy soldiers and crushed everything). 

these techniques get changed when you enter medieval  era, how napoleon fought the wars have different troop formations with riding gunmen and musketeers. also, neither of these tactics are similar to japanese shogunate wars, where the landlords like nobunaga and hideyoshi fought with their limited manpower and resources.

each of the civilizations perform best with different military formations and experimenting with it gets very interesting.

yes, total war is different from aoe/ ron with are structure building rts, this is neither like zeus / poseidon / caesar  which are city building/ planning rts. but its a different type of rts, thats all about military formations and tactics.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 15, 2012)

icebags said:


> total war is a good strategy series. very educating too.
> 
> if you want to learn about war techniques/ strategies then you can learn a lot from here, just play the game like doing experiments and not just for the sake of finishing the game. each of total war series are based on different environments and different era. the war strategies changes change with that as well.
> 
> ...


very knowledgeable post


----------



## Skud (Mar 15, 2012)

Nicely put up icebags.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 15, 2012)

Total war series is one of its kind. In other games one tactics can help you further but not this game.

It has already been explained nicely by icebags.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 15, 2012)

Once i learn the game correctly it will be fun


----------

